# Petzl Carritool in a Weaver Cougar saddle (it fits!)



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2010)

Good news: The Carritool fits in a Cougar saddle.

Bad news: Dude, it is a ####suckng mother####ing ##### to get that ####er in there. I #### you not. But, it CAN be done.

I like the thing a lot. It provides a very large and stable blind target. Due to its flattened back beam and the tightness, and I DO mean tightness in this saddle, this special 'biner does not rotate and flop around like a little non-locking bent gate 'biner for example. 

I believe this 'biner is only guaranteed to fit the Petzl (Sequoia?) saddles as well as the TreeMagineers NASA saddle.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup I just got a Cougar for Christmas and fitted it with a Cartool. Was a bit of a challenge.  I agree that the wide flat back and clip works to keep it perpendicular to the saddle. A regular gate type biner is lying flat more than it's sticking out.


----------

